
Mystery of dark matter may have been solved by Oxford scientists - aluket
https://news.sky.com/story/mystery-of-dark-matter-may-have-been-solved-by-oxford-scientists-11572089
======
castis
> Dark energy and dark matter are known to exist due to their gravitational
> effects

Knowing and theorizing something exists are very different things.

